# Traveling on probation..



## Everymanalion (Jan 10, 2012)

So my friend(yes actually a friend, not me ha) wants to travel, hitch, dumpster dive and all that fun stuff again but since the last time he did it he is on probation for simple assault(misdemeanor) with no other priors, he is curious if anyone who is on probation has ever left and gotten their info ran by the cops and actually got extradited for something as small as a misdemeanor probation violation in another state since well...you arent allowed to leave the state you are on probation in without telling your P.O. and he wont let you travel if you tell him that is your goal... 

He is just curious if anyone has had something like this situation come up before, any advice or experiences help, i know its situational and how you act twords a cop sometimes that gets you out of jams.... thanks.


----------



## Rancho (Jan 10, 2012)

What state?


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 10, 2012)

PA.


----------



## Rancho (Jan 10, 2012)

I know people who have jumped a warrant for misermenor battery in IL they made a mistake in returning because they had several warrants waiting for them. If they are going to dip I'd make it permanent or very brief


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea he does not wanna come back, his family isent there or anything. Just concerned about if the cops stop him, run his info what will probably happen, i even heard that only felony probation charges are entered into the national system though that could just be hearsay.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 10, 2012)

so long as hes willinng to forsake that state ...then its whatever


----------



## bwad99 (Jan 10, 2012)

had the same problem. have a warrant for a misdemeanor in NC and I took the bus up to NY. I've had my ID run by cops three times, nothing ever got brought up. I think it just runs for the state you are in. I even got a ticket for smoking at a subway train station. Paid the ticket and heard nothing else. Think you (your friend) will be okay just stay out of the state where the warrant is. Hope this helps, I had the same worries, but now i am about to head out west. Doubt they would extradite me over a misdemeanor anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 10, 2012)

Bwad, were you on probation or just had a warrant for the MIS.? thanks.


----------



## bwad99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Everymanalion said:


> Bwad, were you on probation or just had a warrant for the MIS.? thanks.


I was on probation, for almost a year, but my warrant happened because I violated my probation by not showing up at the last meeting with my PO (even though I paid my court fees, PO fees, and community service) and left the state. My father is the one who told me the warrant was out for me.


----------



## Rancho (Jan 13, 2012)

Warrents!


----------

